# Is it possible to reverse a PERM PMG 132 at 72V?



## Mike99 (Jan 4, 2011)

I do not need to motor to last (maybe 50 hours total lifetime).

Has anyone ever accomplished this? Any small modifications I could make to the motor to allow me to do this?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Mike99 said:


> I do not need to motor to last (maybe 50 hours total lifetime).
> 
> Has anyone ever accomplished this? Any small modifications I could make to the motor to allow me to do this?


Hi Mike99,

I am pretty sure that motor is a brushed DC PM motor, so it has 2 terminals for the armature. All you have to do is reverse the polarity on the 2 terminals and it will rotate reverse direction.

The motor may have a preferred direction of rotation dealing with a fan or brush angle. But it will reverse simply by switching the positive and negative at the terminals. You may want to check with the manufacturer to be sure there are no other issues.

Regards,

major


----------



## Mike99 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for the reply major,

Sites and the manufacturer's website state that this motor is reversible up to 48V but can only be run CW above 48V.

Therefore I know reversing the motor to go CCW at 72V would go against there advice but I still wondering if this is possible. Or if anyone has ever done this before.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Mike99 said:


> Thanks for the reply major,
> 
> Sites and the manufacturer's website state that this motor is reversible up to 48V but can only be run CW above 48V.
> 
> Therefore I know reversing the motor to go CCW at 72V would go against there advice but I still wondering if this is possible. Or if anyone has ever done this before.


Ya know, I think these PM motors are wimpy. So it doesn't surprise me that they tweak brushes for preferred rotation at higher V and P. Wound field motors do it too  

That said, I suspect that a low voltage, low current reversal of the motor will not harm it. But I am just a motor dork out there somewhere and am not going to pay for repair to your motor  

Plug reversing or trouncing on it reverse would likely lead to severe damage. So......reverser beware 

major


----------



## Wollysf (Sep 27, 2013)

Mike99 said:


> I do not need to motor to last (maybe 50 hours total lifetime).
> 
> Has anyone ever accomplished this? Any small modifications I could make to the motor to allow me to do this?


Hi Mike, I am facing the same question now, to be able to reverse an outboard motor application, and thus not high power in reverse. Did you ever try this out? Results? Any damage? Thanks, Wolly


----------

